# We can now take the bags with us...



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I got that in an email today anyway, I suppose it's probably WH specific and not all of you got this.

Supposedly we can now take the bags they put most of the packages in with "to save time". And then return them "when convenient".

I hope they don't enforce this...I can't imagine this ACTAULLY saving any real time, outside of the loading at the WH. The extra time having to fish through them, then dealing with them (especially in my car which is a mid-size sedan) will just make things much worse. 

There's a couple other concerns I have....but would love to hear others' thoughts.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I would hate it for the simple fact of how many missorts I find.

I hate having all my packages in one city then a single package 25 minutes from the rest of the route. Scanning the totes would prevent me from leaving those at the WH.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I would hate it for the simple fact of how many missorts I find.
> 
> I hate having all my packages in one city then a single package 25 minutes from the rest of the route. Scanning the totes would prevent me from leaving those at the WH.


Why not just look at the map on the Itinerary? an out-lier will show up there, check the list too in case some dont get mapped and show at the top in red.

I always check the route before I leave the depot and refer back to it along the way to make sure it didn't put one out of order. I manually reorder the route when that happens so I don't have to back track later. or sometimes when it just makes more sense to do one area first and end on a stop that is close to home.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Why not just look at the map on the Itinerary? an out-lier will show up there, check the list too in case some dont get mapped and show at the top in red.
> 
> I always check the route before I leave the depot and refer back to it along the way to make sure it didn't put one out of order. I manually reorder the route when that happens so I don't have to back track later. or sometimes when it just makes more sense to do one area first and end on a stop that is close to home.


I have never removed a package from my itinerary once I have scanned it so I would rather not scan something I dont want.

I like to sort my packages out of the tote so its easier to place them in order of delivery rather than just throw a bunch of totes full of packages in my car and try to dig through them.

One tote doesnt mean they will all have the same packageid. Some kt2000s get mixed with kt2005s


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I would hate it for the simple fact of how many missorts I find.
> 
> I hate having all my packages in one city then a single package 25 minutes from the rest of the route. Scanning the totes would prevent me from leaving those at the WH.


I just don't scan them....if I have returns like an apartment access problem, I just slip them in there....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I have never removed a package from my itinerary once I have scanned it so I would rather not scan something I dont want.


As far as I know there's no way for us to do that anyway, but if the WH workers give the OK, there's nothing wrong with leaving a missort behind. It'll drop off the app eventually (and if it's a big issue, 'package missing'). 
Have you never once gotten something that's actually many miles away but the 'zone' is still where you're supposed to go? Happened three or four times to me.



Shangsta said:


> I
> I like to sort my packages out of the tote so its easier to place them in order of delivery rather than just throw a bunch of totes full of packages in my car and try to dig through them.
> 
> One tote doesnt mean they will all have the same packageid. Some kt2000s get mixed with kt2005s


I guess our WH is much better with that. That's happened maybe twice to me (that I've seen anyway), and one of those times it was a completely unrelated zone (like, say, 2250 when the zone area was 1105)


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

All fair points. I think scanning the totes might save me ten minutes but if it makes me return to the warehouse that day bc I had a missort it probably adds 15 to 20 minutes to my commute.

Zone wise everything is relatively close except with new apartment developments which sometime end up in the wrong zone but are at worst 7 minutes from the others


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would never want to scan a tote then try to find a package and it's not there? Then what do you do?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You can mark it missing if it's not there.
Though the app is moronic and for some reason this option is under 'return items' and if you do it....it'll have you go back to the WH (of course you don't have to, just use the 'wrong GPS' thing)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You can mark it missing if it's not there.
> Though the app is moronic and for some reason this option is under 'return items' and if you do it....it'll have you go back to the WH (of course you don't have to, just use the 'wrong GPS' thing)


Oh gotcha never noticed that option


----------

